
A user study for AI-generated fashion models. (answers after taken) - thywis
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfQFDeWcEhRL-6ACoMCG1bB3FNVpGPLdV3fVBDX7m1a-PEQWA/viewform?vc=0&c=0&w=1
======
thywis
Thanks for taking it! Sorry that it's a bit long(50 questions). Should be
doable within 8 minutes, if you're not struggling too hard.

------
SamNNd4
Shit, I got 26/50\. Can't believe my eye. What method did you use?

~~~
thywis
That's about average performance among random population.

------
LiuWeiLing2
The test seems a bit long. But, amazed by the generated result.

------
playPList
Yo, this test is so hard!

------
jacob101
Is this GAN?

~~~
thywis
Actually, didn't use adversarial loss.

------
Jackyc172
Arxiv link?

~~~
thywis
Not yet up. Will soon!

